# What Are Some Good MMA Documentaries ?



## KingOfWrestling (Dec 3, 2012)

I just watched Fightville with Dustin Poirier and i thought it was an alright doc. So i was wondering what documentaries would you guys recommend ?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Driven is the name of Jens Pulver's. It's very, very raw. Worth the watch IMO. It was on Netflix last I checked. I know you can buy it on Vudu, I did when it first came out.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Renzo Gracie: Legacy
Choke (It's about Rickson)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Smashing Machine is a pretty good documentary. Also the UFC produced documentary about Royce is pretty good. But I would definaltley recommend Smashing Machine.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree on "the smashing machine" I think it's the best I have seen, it's been a while, I might have to watch it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Pride Decade.

I think you can watch the whole thing on youtube.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those were the days


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 15, 2012)

Great recommendation, thanks guys!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That they definaltey are.


----------

